
xsData – "XML as simple objects rather than DOM" for Python - gjvc
https://xsdata.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
gjvc
"xsData is a complete XML data binding library for python allowing developers
to access and use XML documents as simple objects rather than using DOM."

This ("use XML documents as simple objects rather than using DOM") is quite a
big deal, and makes the code much more concise. No more .getElement() type-
stuff.

